# Padron 1964 Anniversary Diplomatico Cigar Review - A great cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Complex full flavor as well. High quality construction.

Read the full review here: Padron 1964 Anniversary Diplomatico Cigar Review - A great cigar


----------

